# MTH Decoder Woes!



## jmsarticulate (Feb 19, 2017)

Purchased my second MTH Steamer. First one a New Allegheny. Love it. Wish I had $ to purchase another. Just bought my second one a Pennsy K-4 Pacific. Listed as used with a drawbar issue. Thought a drawbar issue no big deal. Only had about an hour run time. No wear on Wheels. When received, put on track hit F3. Nothing. Removed tender shell wiggled wires sound came on. Front light on bright. No engine movement. Touch side of decoder, speakers started crackling. Removed finger sound normal again. Touch in same spot, speakers crackling. Removed decoder for inspection. Found one spot discolored. Bad decoder! ☹ 

Did not know MTH does not sell parts. Called a national service center. (Hobby Shop). He told me good luck. Send it back to MTH. If you go to MTH website they say to go to a service center. Do not know where to go from hear! Love MTH Smoke Units. Are MTH Engines disposable. Is there any replacements? Help!


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Our admin, gunrunnerjohn, is an authorized MTH tech. He may be able to help you.
Here's his page: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/member.php?u=3481


----------



## jmsarticulate (Feb 19, 2017)

Great Thanks.


----------



## jmsarticulate (Feb 19, 2017)

A little more info. I did not include b4. I am into HO Gauge. MTH does show a part# AE-1600002, and a price of $69.00. I spoke with the owner of the Hobby Shop who is also a National MTH service center. He said that MTH does stock parts usually for warranty purposes. I know this part is probably out of stock because this was the original release of the K-4. But I also know they re released it. I do not know if the newer version has a different Decoder part #.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Not sure what the status of that part is, here's what I get when I try to enter that on an order...

*Part Number: AE-1600002
Item Description:	NO ETA ON REPLACEMENT - Tender Board (HO)*


----------



## jmsarticulate (Feb 19, 2017)

John
Thanks for ur response and checking for me. I appreciate it.
But u being a MTH tech. What would u tell ur customer to do?
Put on shelf, sell, use for parts, wait? Plus how can I make sure the engine itself motor, Smoke unit, front light and board are ok. Is there a procedure to check the engine? Can I put regulated voltage to the drawbar without damage?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Don't plug power into the tether! If you really want to check stuff in the locomotive, you'd have to open it up.

MTH will have the tender boards in the future, I'd wait and see when they're back in stock.


----------



## jmsarticulate (Feb 19, 2017)

It just kills me. I want to run this engine and see that Smoke bellow out. 
I will wait impatiently. Thanks again.


----------



## jmsarticulate (Feb 19, 2017)

*MTH Decoder update.*

John
I can not believe it. I actually, accidentally found someone on eBay that had (2) new 1st gen decoders with sound files downloaded on them. He said he used to work for MTH. Should receive it Tuesday.


----------

